# Australian, Sheikh Al Hailali latest



## Trooper Hale (12 Jan 2007)

This is a classic folks, the sort of person that Wes is desperately in love with. Sheikh Al Hailali is the cheif mufti of Australia and New Zealand and has an amazing knack for setting back relations with the Muslim community. Some of you might have heard his statement and few months ago were he compared women who dont wear veil's to uncovered meat, saying, and i'm paraphrasing, "If you leave meat outside who can blame the cats for eating it". He believes women are responsible for getting raped. 
He's currently in Egypt where he's saying even more tolerant and understanding things. Do a google search if your interested in him and his statements, they genuinely make me angry. He is totally inappropriate but in today's Politically correct society no one complains and many Muslims in this country see him as a hero. This is the 21st century and from my perspective his views are in NO-WAY welcome.
Wes, you must love this bloke?

*Sheikh welcome to stay away, says Vanstone*

Immigration Minister Amanda Vanstone has reminded controversial Sydney Muslim cleric Sheikh Taj el-Din Al Hilali that if he does not like Australia, he does not have to come back.

Senator Vanstone was reacting to comments reportedly made by the Sheikh on Egyptian television.

He is reported to have said that people who paid to come to Australia have a greater right to be in the country than Anglo-Saxons who arrived in shackles, and that Australian law guarantees freedoms to the point of insanity.

Senator Vanstone says Sheikh Al Hilali has used these same freedoms on countless occasions to attack Australia's heritage, society and values.

She says her office has received a large number of calls from people who are outraged by the reported comments.

The founder of the Islamic Friendship Association of Australia, Keysar Trad, says comments made by the Sheikh have been misinterpreted.

"I certainly, when I viewed it yes I did cringe at some comments and wish [he] didn't make them," he said.

"But the reason I did that is because I understand that there are people who will nit-pick at his comments and will take snippets and interpret them with their own spin on them and this is exactly what has happened."

But he Acting Prime Minister, Mark Vaile, says the comments by Sheikh Al Hilali are totally inappropriate.

Mr Vaile says the comments should be dismissed.

"Obviously they were totally inappropriate as we've come to expect from Sheikh Hilali," he said.

"Certainly to be made whilst overseas on foreign television criticising the country in which he lives, they're just totally inappropriate."
'Lost the plot'

The Federal Opposition Leader, Kevin Rudd, says the Sheikh has lost the plot and if he does not like Australia there are plenty of other options.

"Shiekh Hilali increasingly strikes me as being several sandwiches short of a picnic," he said.

"When it comes to Sheikh Hilali's remarks they are just increasingly laughable.

"Sheikh Hilali is complaining about a lack of democracy back in Australia.

"If Sheikh Hilali doesn't believe there's enough democracy in Australia, why doesn't he stay in Egypt and not come back? Solve a big problem for us back home as well."


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Jan 2007)

Yes, and he has the majority of the Australian islamic community backing him!

Big problems back in Australia!

Many, including myself would like to see his assets frozen, and  him deported back to Egypt. He is a true disgrace to Australia, and he should be ashamed of himself!

Back in the 80's ASIO recommened him not to be allowed citizenship because of his extreme views, but to gain ethnic votes, Paul Keating (PM at the time) disregarded the advice from ASIO, now the hatred and sick values are being taught and passed on to others in Australia.

I can remember a few years back, he was pulled over by the police for driving an unregistered car, and having no drivers licence. When he was 'ran' over the system for a simple check, it came up he carried a handgun, so the police searched him, right in the middle of the ghetto, named Wiley Park. When his followers seen the 'police brutality' (as they called it) they went crazy, and the police had to let him go to stop a potential riot, as the police were surrounded by a growing angry crowd. A mentality we only see on the news 'over there'.

I do hope someone can find a link to what he said in Egypt, but these statments also included that Muslims have a right to Australia becuse htey were on its shors long before the English in 1770.

He also defended the convicted muslim rapists who pack raped an Australian christian girl at pistol point (in 2000), then washed her off with a firehose. Hilaly, claimed that she willingly participated. One can search ninemsn.com as thats where I read this two days ago.

Personally I find it quite sickening how such trash can hold citizenship.

In my computer illiteracy, I don't know how to post a link, sorry, so if someone can, that would be great.

Again, he has successfully widened the gap between us and them!

Anyone, regardless of race or religion, who migrates to a new country, and deliberatly encites or promotes ethnic/racial hatred and violence of any type should have that citizenship revoked, and be sent packing back to whence he came!

BTW, Hilaly's primary source of income is.... well you guessed it WELFARE!


Cheers,

Wes

EDITed for spelling and clarification


----------



## xo31@711ret (13 Jan 2007)

Again, he has successfully widened the gap between us and them! Exactly Wes; it's crackpots like this individual with their outdated insane ?beliefs who end up inciting riots and mayhem between previously peaceful and tolerant peoples. In the name of all that's holy & pure, makes me wonder if we're in the 21st century or first century. 

Side note: One friend said to me:  "If there's intelligent life out there, the why haven't they contacted us?"  

Reply: "Because the if the +6 billion barbarians who are always 2 steps from annihilation on this little mud ball can't get their own s**t together - why spread the pollution?"


----------



## cobbler (13 Jan 2007)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=176355


The silence of the muslim community is deafening.

Deport the nutter now.


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Jan 2007)

Hey I did it! 

This comes from www.news.com.au dated 11 Jan 07.

I got this off a link on www.islamicsydney.com

You should hear what they are saying! Only a couple level headed people. Thats really sad, but thats how it is.

Oh, shared IAW fair trading, etc.....

At least the PM is trying to downplay the comments...... - Wes


Prime Minister John Howard said today he expected the mufti's comments to amuse Australians, however one Muslim leader was quick to apologise for the sheik. 

Speaking in Arabic on Egyptian television Sheik al-Hilali said, according to a Seven Network translation, that white Australians arrived in the country shackled as convicts. 

"We (Muslims) came as free people. We bought our own tickets. We are entitled to Australia more than they are,'' he said. 

The mufti was on the Egyptian chat show explaining the controversy last year over his comments likening immodestly-dressed women to uncovered meat. 

But according to the translation, he said the controversy was a white conspiracy aimed at terrorising Australian Muslims. 

Mr Howard laughed off the spiritual leader's convict comments. 

"I think it will bring a wry smile to the face of Australians who don't actually feel the least bit offended that many of our ancestors came here as convicts,'' Mr Howard said.

"It's almost a badge of honour for many Australians.'' 

But while the convict jibes might be forgiven by some, as they are when levelled by English cricket fans, the sheik's comments are expected to cause outrage in some quarters - especially the claim that white Australians "are the biggest liars''. 

The mufti told Egytpian television that outrage over his controversial meat sermon was "a calculated conspiracy'', that started with him, "in order to bring the Islamic community to its knees''. 

He also said "Australian law guarantees freedoms up to a crazy level'', when reportedly referring to anti-Muslim courts and the harsh sentencing of a Muslim gang rapist in Sydney. 

Islamic Friendship Association president Keysar Trad today criticised and defended his close friend, saying some of his comments were "ill-advised''. 

"I believe his intention was to indicate that we choose to be in Australia because we love Australia, because his Egyptian interviewers were asking him why he stays and puts up with the controversy here,'' Mr Trad said. 

"He was defending Australia, but saying sometimes democracy fails, and the reaction to his comments put a lie to the democratic principle of free speech. 

"But I, as a Muslim Australian, do feel the need to apologise for anyone who is offended by these comments.'' 

Mr Trad also questioned the accuracy of the translation, saying the mufti's opponents were waiting with malicious intent to misrepresent his comments. 

"It's evident by the controversy that has erupted again that there are people out there watching every comment he makes,'' Mr Trad said.


----------



## North Star (13 Jan 2007)

Lol...despite the invitation for him to stay in Egypt, the great Imam definately won't. While the Egyptian government does tolerate some Islamist ideas, it doesn't hesitate to "disappear" those who begin to agitate too much against secularism.

Honestly, I have to admire some predominantly Muslim countries and how they deal with people like the Imam. Having had to deal with Islamic fundamentalist jihadists for years, Syria, Egypt, Iraq (prior to now), Algeria, Morocco and others don't pussy-foot around like western democracies do.


----------



## Trooper Hale (14 Jan 2007)

I cant find the link here but the British Mufti recently came to Australia just after Hailali told women getting raped was there fault. He did an interview with ABC tv where he criticised Hailali for never delivering sermons in English, a language that after 28 years in this country he still apparently cant speak to any decent degree. I found that really interesting. I'm trying to track down that now too.

The things he said in on that chat show were very interesting. I think he went to far because he felt so comfortable. The other members of the panel coudnt stop agreeing with him and so he kept on going. From what i've found his statements about Islam being in Australia longer then Christianity are based on a trip he did out to the bush where he found a whole community of Afghan aboriginals who had lived in Australia since before time. He said this proved that Afghans migrated here long before whites...  This man is amazing! He's found evidence that no one could! Dont know how he would have spoken to them though...

It is amazing that this man is in our country, talking like this, saying these things and (mostly) the Lebanese (he's Lebanese as i understand it?) Muslim community doesnt do much at all to stop him. I was really pleased to hear some of the outrage after the uncovered meat comment came from Muslims. One Muslim man said that he not only found the inference about women offensive but also objected to the idea that he was no better then an animal and couldnt control himself. At least some seem to see that this man is doing no one any favours.

I say treat him fairly and with good Australian justice. Deport the bastard or at least cut off the dole he gets paid and complains so bitterly about.


----------



## TCBF (14 Jan 2007)

"...From what i've found his statements about Islam being in Australia longer then Christianity are based on a trip he did out to the bush...   This man is amazing! He's found evidence that no one could! ..."

- My theory is that he heard Aboriginal Oral Histories of Aboriginal women getting raped on Australian beaches thousands of years ago, and he just put two and two together from there.

Tom


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2007)

Maybe this article is good news, then: http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,20666226-2,00.html

In a nutshell (no pun intended!):

Sheik al-Hilaly 'will be voted out'

By Richard Kerbaj

October 30, 2006 01:00am
Article from: The Australian

TAJ al-Din al-Hilaly is set to be stripped of his title of mufti on the grounds that Australia's 300,000 Muslims do not need a national leader.

The Australian Federation of Islamic Councils, which appoints the mufti, will vote to abolish the position at coming elections.

AFIC spokesman Haset Sali said yesterday that the new executive board, expected to be elected in February, would work to remove the position of mufti from the council's constitution because it was not relevant to Australian society.


----------

